# tivo.co.uk is back



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Well tivo _finally_ bought the tivo.co.uk domain from the previous owner(*), who bought it when they forgot to renew it a year or so ago.

They have put some Virgin Media promotion on there:

www.tivo.co.uk

It would be better if they also pointed uk.tivo.com at
that page, as that's the address listed in all our documentation.

(*) He wanted a four figure sum when I originally enquired...


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

mikerr said:


> (*) He wanted a four figure sum when I originally enquired...


But I believe the actual owner of a brand is now entitled to get back their domains from cyber squatters for nothing?

Either way its obviously a good sign that we may well see a Virgin Tivo hit the streets by say the Autumn.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

mikerr said:


> It would be better if they also pointed uk.tivo.com at
> that page, as that's the address listed in all our documentation.


Well they obviously read your post because they have now also changed this URL to point to the same place but I can't say I agree with you as that now leaves UK Tivo S1 owners without any supporting website to download product manuals from or to find the customer service phone number.

Also all the website links jump across to the US website so I think things should have been left as they are for now and the new site should have actually been linked to only from Virgin's site.

I did however discover that the Senior Software Developer job with Tivo in Winnersh (near Reading) is now advertised on the main Tivo jobs page at www.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qMW9Vfww&jvresize=&page=Jobs&jvCategory=Engineering+&+IT

Although didn't the other advert that we previously saw claim that the job was based in Hook in Hampshire. So it seems like they changed their minds about the location?


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

Pete77 said:


> I did however discover that the Senior Software Developer job with Tivo in Winnersh (near Reading) is now advertised on the main Tivo jobs page at www.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qMW9Vfww&jvresize=&page=Jobs&jvCategory=Engineering+&+IT
> 
> Although didn't the other advert that we previously saw claim that the job was based in Hook in Hampshire. So it seems like they changed their minds about the location?


TiVo may now be based in Winnersh, but the job is almost-certainly based at Virgin Media in Hook.

Virgin haven't bought-out TiVo as far as I am aware.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

iankb said:


> Virgin haven't bought-out TiVo as far as I am aware.


Not yet but I can quite see it happening in time if Virgin's customers are delighted enough with the Tivo experience.

After all Virgin wouldn't want Tivo falling in to the hands of Sky just as their customers had grown to love it..........


----------



## melmatic (Nov 24, 2009)

iankb said:


> TiVo may now be based in Winnersh, but the job is almost-certainly based at Virgin Media in Hook.
> 
> Virgin haven't bought-out TiVo as far as I am aware.


The software team within Virgin Media are based in both Hook and Winnersh. Virgin Media has lab facilities for DTV development in Winnersh.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

melmatic said:


> The software team within Virgin Media are based in both Hook and Winnersh. Virgin Media has lab facilities for DTV development in Winnersh.


Perhaps this is a second Tivo software development job with Virgin then?


----------



## JudyB (Jan 25, 2006)

Pete77 said:


> But I believe the actual owner of a brand is now entitled to get back their domains from cyber squatters for nothing?


No, in order to force someone to relinquish a (.uk) domain a trademark holder has to show that the domain registration is an "abusive registration". For the full details see "What do I have to demonstrate to make a successful complaint?" on the Complainants page on the website for Nominet (the .uk registry).

So, for example, if these forums did not exist then someone in the UK could have registered tivo.co.uk to provide a forum like this. That would be a "fan" website which is not generally considered to be abusive.
An "abusive" registration _might_ be if someone like Sky bought the domain purely for the purpose of Tivo-bashing.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

JudyB said:


> So, for example, if these forums did not exist then someone in the UK could have registered tivo.co.uk to provide a forum like this. That would be a "fan" website which is not generally considered to be abusive.
> An "abusive" registration _might_ be if someone like Sky bought the domain purely for the purpose of Tivo-bashing.


But presumably any claim not to be a cybersquatter in the case of tivo.co.uk must have been greatly weakened by the fact that the owner in question never actually hosted a website on the domain during their period of ownership.


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

Pete77 said:


> But presumably any claim not to be a cybersquatter in the case of tivo.co.uk must have been greatly weakened by the fact that the owner in question never actually hosted a website on the domain during their period of ownership.


You don't have to have a website to use a domain. You can just use it for email.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

iankb said:


> You don't have to have a website to use a domain. You can just use it for email.


True but I highly doubt that the gentleman in question did that either.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Pete77 said:


> that now leaves UK Tivo S1 owners without any supporting website to download product manuals from


http://www.tivocentral.co.uk/tivo-manuals.htm :up:


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

mikerr said:


> http://www.tivocentral.co.uk/tivo-manuals.htm :up:


Good work Mike. I presume you must have thought ahead here as I don't think the Way Back Machine (www.archive.org) offers PDF files?


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

I received a post update email containing a post in this thread by philipp but oddly when I then visited the thread it was no longer there.

I'm not quite sure why as anyone subscribed to this thread would still have received the email containing the post as follows:-



> Hi folks,
> 
> There seems to be quite a lot of interest in this, the straightforward answer is that we reached an amicable agreement.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if someone objected to Philip p's mention of his other post about a charity auction of Tivo goodies or quite what exactly but it would be interesting to know why this informative post was removed from the forum?


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

Although somebody beat me to it, he was an obvious spammer, and a potential fraud. His reply on this thread was a generic reply that didn't match the content of the thread.

Although his other post might have been genuine, he was potentially asking for people to send money to him for goods without any proof of his identity. A brand new registration and two questionable posts is enough to raise one's suspicions.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Or he deleted his own post. That's happened before; ie when I posted to one of the 'special threads' then deleted it  The email is still sent but the post is not there anymore.


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

cwaring said:


> Or he deleted his own post. That's happened before; ie when I posted to one of the 'special threads' then deleted it  The email is still sent but the post is not there anymore.


His other post has gone as well, so somebody obviously reported him.


----------



## philipp (Jan 5, 2010)

Pete77 said:


> I'm not sure if someone objected to Philip p's mention of his other post about a charity auction of Tivo goodies or quite what exactly but it would be interesting to know why this informative post was removed from the forum?


A moderator objected to my charity auction of Tivo goodies, so he deleted both the posts. I've requested permission to re-post from the site administrators. I think folks here may be interested and it will raise money for a worthy charity. Google for SPANA if you're interested.

I understand people's suspicions so I offered two forms of payment - either by cheque to the charity I am supporting, or via my personal PayPal for convenience. Fingers crossed - but hopefully I'll be allowed to go ahead.

Philip


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Asking for a charity donation to your own paypal account is probably what upset some people. 
Especially as that was only your first or second post on here... !

It's really important to be fully transparent when dealing with charity events / auctions.

So its best to keep to cheques to charity, or look at justgiving.com (SPANA is on there)
that makes it very easy for people to pay, and tracks everything for you.

e.g. Users of sanderton's endpad are encouraged to donate to http://www.justgiving.com/brigidphillips

ebay also offer an option to donate a percentage of the payment to charity, 
and it shows this to the buyers/users - not sure if it goes to 100% though.


----------



## philipp (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks Mike, that's an excellent plan. Payment will be via justgiving.com only.

Cheers,

Philip


----------



## philipp (Jan 5, 2010)

Right then. I'm offering:

2 x Tivo T-shirts, one large, one medium. Black with central logo, good quality IMHO.
2 x Tivo fluffy mascots
1 x Tivo lanyard
3 x Tivo curvy pens
2 x Tivo window stickers
4 x Tivo standard pens​
All items are considered individually, all are new and unused from Tivo Inc. Please see photos attached.

If you're interested in any of these, please leave a donation on my SPANA page at justgiving dot com slash pipp, remembering to mention the article you'd like.

The highest donation for each item received by noon on Sunday 28th February will win that item. Lower donations will receive an alternative Tivo item if possible. Minimum requested donation is 2 pounds. Tied bids will be settled randomly, however I'll aim to make sure everyone gets something if possible, depending upon stock.

Bidders will of course need to PM me their delivery details - please only bid on an item if you're happy to do that.

Thanks,

Philip


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Clickable link for y'all:

http://www.justgiving.com/pipp :up::up:


----------



## philipp (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi guys,

Thanks for your interest to date, just a reminder that this will be ending shortly.

Cheers,

Philip


----------

